# Rucksack with Wheels



## construct_06 (9 May 2007)

does anyone know where id get a rucksack with wheels for herself.

Goin to SE Asia & Australia/New Zealand & US for 3 months.

Also i'm looking for a circa 90l rucksack but they seem to be quite dear - €200 or so! Anyone know of cheaper ones or have any advice on same?


----------



## grizzcol (9 May 2007)

have a look in Arnotts....I picked one there before xmas for around 120Euro


----------



## ragazza (9 May 2007)

Hi,

I see you are looking for a 90L rucksack.

Just to let you know this may be too big! I backpacked with a 90L rucksack and filled it to the brim before I left. I stupidly didnt try walking around with it before I left, and when I got to Peru found I couldnt even stand up when it was on me! (I think it weighed more than me!).
I suggest your girlfriend gets a smaller one (like 70L), since if you have the space, the temptation is to fill it up.
Also get her to practise walking around in it before she goes!! (at least she's looking for one with wheels which will help).


----------



## comanche (9 May 2007)

construct_06 said:


> does anyone know where id get a rucksack with wheels for herself.
> 
> Goin to SE Asia & Australia/New Zealand & US for 3 months.
> 
> Also i'm looking for a circa 90l rucksack but they seem to be quite dear - €200 or so! Anyone know of cheaper ones or have any advice on same?



I wouldn't suggest getting anything with wheels - IMO they are only gimicks. they add extra weight and dig into your back. Having said that I have never used them.


----------



## construct_06 (9 May 2007)

grizzcol said:


> have a look in Arnotts....I picked one there before xmas for around 120Euro



What make of rucksack was his and what size?

Does anyone know of anywhere on the Web?


----------



## PM1234 (9 May 2007)

I got one in the bag shop in Liffey St. Make sure the wheels are set out in the middle of the bottom of the bag if that makes sense to ensure that they're not too close to the back (important when wearing light clothes). 

I backpacked around Oz and Asia with the standard backpack (only the Japanese had wheels on their bags at that time) and they're a great idea. 

Go for a smaller bag if possible as they become dead weights esp. in the heat.


----------



## woods (10 May 2007)

I have been looking out for a replacement one for ages as I want to be able to pull it through airports while going from one terminal to another but need to take it on my back when I have to pull my 2 cases and my own one was getting shaby and I was expecting the zipper to let me down.
About 2 weeks ago I found a very nice one made by Samsonite. Any store carrying their products could get it for you or maybe they have a website.


----------



## homebird (10 May 2007)

I bought a small canvas bag with wheels, (not expensive) - the wheels make it quite heavy.


----------



## z108 (11 May 2007)

Im pretty sure   a rucksack with wheels made an apearance in Lidl of Moore Street recently


----------



## cinders (11 May 2007)

You could try TK Maxx also - I got a backpack with wheels there, for use as hand luggage when travelling.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (13 May 2007)

Hi - i bought a berghaus rucksack with wheels in the Outdoor Adventure centre on Liffey street back in December last. Really good bag, went travelling for two months in Jan and Feb and i thought it was a great bag to travel with. The wheels could be zipped up and it was easy to carry on your back. Then when you get tired you can wheel it like a suitcase. Would really recommend it.

WB


----------



## construct_06 (14 May 2007)

WarrenBuffet said:


> Hi - i bought a berghaus rucksack with wheels in the Outdoor Adventure centre on Liffey street back in December last. Really good bag, went travelling for two months in Jan and Feb and i thought it was a great bag to travel with. The wheels could be zipped up and it was easy to carry on your back. Then when you get tired you can wheel it like a suitcase. Would really recommend it.
> 
> WB



Cheers for the reply. What size was this bag? How much? Do u have xact make?


----------



## Petal (15 May 2007)

I bought one recently for about 90 Euros on Talbot Street opposite the Life Mall exit. It is a good make and very handy and also has a zippy compartment for the straps. It wouldn't be 90 Litres though, but it's quite spacious. They had a number of models in there, there is also a shop in the lifemall that had a number of different types, there is another shop further up on Talbot Street (towards O'Connell) that has some and Arnott's has about 3-4 different ones, in different sizes,too.


----------



## pansyflower (20 May 2007)

I see Lidl will have a set for sale on Thurs 24, one with wheels one without. 

[broken link removed]

Wheelie Travel Bag and Backpack Set

2 main pockets and mobile phone pocket
Rubber handles at top and side
With adjustable belts for shoulder or waist bag
Smaller rucksack: 24 x 47 x 6.5cm
Price per set 49.99


----------



## tosullivan (21 May 2007)

pansyflower said:


> I see Lidl will have a set for sale on Thurs 24, one with wheels one without.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


was just going to say...beat me to it


----------



## construct_06 (21 May 2007)

saw that but i think the main bag is a normal suitcase type back with wheels and there is a smaller detachable rucksack! So not exactly what i was after.

Anyways i got one at:

http://www.outdooradventurestore.ie...35F4-C1A1-67A530C5B3BB&tt=rucksacks&parCat=74

delivered for €192.

I know prob. a bit dear but this what herself wanted, exactly


----------



## construct_06 (31 May 2007)

Just an update. I was in Radar Stores in Foxes Bow Limerick and he had 2 types of rucksacks with wheels!

After all my searchin before, but anyway the prices were 90 Euros and 130 Euros!


----------

